# Waifu



## Null (Aug 26, 2015)

Waifu has a sordid history on the forum. Long story short, she has humiliated four different guys from the forum. The cycle seems to be that Waifu acts promiscuous in chat, gets the attention of a lonesome heart, adds them on Skype, gets them comfortable, and then uses their dirt to humiliate them. At first I thought it was just run of the mill creeper stuff but this has happened four fucking times now.

In the latest spat, she immediately began sexually enticing a guy in public in chat asking him if she can fuck him in the ass with a strap-on. He says yes and they become Skype friends. A week later he tells her he likes lolicon, which is drawn hentai of young looking girls, and she calls him a pedophile and begins attacking him in open, spreading his gossip around to anyone who will listen, and complains about her problems in chat.

This is the 4th time she's tried to mob some kid out of the website. This guy could literally fuck children and I would not care to hear it at this point because it comes from Waifu. The problem is very apparently her. You can speculate whatever reason you want, but nobody else has this problem. There is one other woman I can think of who had someone sexually harass her. We banned the guy, he stayed gone, the problem is resolved. This is not the case for Waifu because she is not the victim.

Sins

Perpetually engaged in sexually charged drama.
Bringing it to the forum.
Posting nudes clothed pictures of her cunt spread eagle on the forum and then taking them down in a huff when people criticize her.
Responding to being told that she is causing problems by snubbing it like a joke.
Faking cancer for attention.
We were going to warn her to cut the shit out and off-topic ban her for like a month, but the way she responded to me shows she has no desire to fix her problems and has no place here. She's already posting shit about me on other websites you can rest assured she's going to be one of _those people_. Don't think you won't see more of her soon.

If you're a friend and want to stay in touch ask very loudly for her skype name and im sure one of you chatty cunts has it.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 26, 2015)

Someone needs to tell Simmons V his succubus has left.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

rip in _piss_


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 26, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Someone needs to tell Simmons V his succubus has left.



I miss him, he was my favorite Christorical figure


----------



## Eponine (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, that's depressing. Not so much that we lost her, but that I wasn't aware of any of this and she seemed fine to me (sans lewdness) and that this comes as such a surprise. How do I even miss this shit?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 26, 2015)

I will take over lewd crew.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 26, 2015)

I nominate @Rio


----------



## CatParty (Aug 26, 2015)

disband lewd crew


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 26, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I nominate @Rio



@Dynastia


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 26, 2015)

cat said:


> disband lewd crew


Actually my serious reply, do not mix lewds with socials you twats.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 26, 2015)

In the immortal words of Nasir Jones "I pour my Heineken brew to my deceased crew on memory lane"


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

DuskEngine said:


> @Dynastia



Only if I can ban animoo faggotry from it.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Only if I can ban animoo faggotry from it.




might as well disband the group then


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

cat said:


> might as well disband the group then



I will rebrand it Cuck Crew only cucking and cuck-related fetishry allowed.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I will rebrand it Cuck Crew only cucking and cuck-related fetishry allowed.



:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

cat said:


> :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:



I wish a large muscular black man would rate me powerlevel.


----------



## ☻ (Aug 26, 2015)

Isn't the knife's husbando next in line for the lude crew crown?


----------



## OtterParty (Aug 26, 2015)

So one girl gets banned for trying to sweetheart saga other forum members but another one tries to do exactly the same thing and gets away with it. How does this work again? Are the rules relaxed for saggy pairs of tits who dream of developing video games?


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 26, 2015)

cat said:


> disband lewd crew



I really could not agree more on this one!



Null said:


> Waifu has a sordid history on the forum. Long story short, she has humiliated four different guys from the forum. The cycle seems to be that Waifu acts promiscuous in chat, gets the attention of a lonesome heart, adds them on Skype, gets them comfortable, and then uses their dirt to humiliate them. At first I thought it was just run of the mill creeper stuff but this has happened four fucking times now.
> 
> In the latest spat, she immediately began sexually enticing a guy in public in chat asking him if she can fuck him in the ass with a strap-on. He says yes and they become Skype friends. A week later he tells her he likes lolicon, which is drawn hentai of young looking girls, and she calls him a pedophile and begins attacking him in open, spreading his gossip around to anyone who will listen, and complains about her problems in chat.
> 
> ...





Dynastia said:


> rip in _piss_



A few months ago I was talking with someone about the internals of this forum and they called me paranoid. I particularly brought up Waifu's strange streak of embarrassed people. They told me I was really being paranoid. Looks like my instincts on this one were right!

The lesson, *this forum has catfishers*. Know that and be prepared for them. It is okay to talk to people in skype, but watch your power level around anyone connected to this site.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 26, 2015)

All and all; protect yourself from these STDs.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

OtterParty said:


> So one girl gets banned for trying to sweetheart saga other forum members but another one tries to do exactly the same thing and gets away with it. How does this work again? Are the rules relaxed for saggy pairs of tits who dream of developing video games?



What are you talking about dude, @Blueberry has round, firm tits.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> What are you talking about dude, @Blueberry has round, firm tits.



@OtterParty  and @Dynastia , Blueberry is now too embarrassed to come back here for the most part and was the catfisher. Everyone else involved in the other mess apologized to some degree and have moved on without being banned. This was a one time event while Waifu was a 4 time streak of incidents.

Please lets not fight.



Null said:


> At first I thought it was just run of the mill creeper stuff but this has happened four fucking times now.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 26, 2015)

I think the best defense is not being an idiot and admitting you like lolicon. Shits gross dude, whoever it is.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Aug 26, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> I think the best defense is not being an idiot and admitting you like lolicon. Shits gross dude, whoever it is.


Also, not being a thirsty sperg.


----------



## Bork Laser (Aug 26, 2015)

Both parties are idiots here. Stop taking the fucking bait.

Null should open A kiwi farms dating site for all the lonely members


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 26, 2015)

@katsu's buttslave 

piss


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 26, 2015)

Bork Laser said:


> Both parties are idiots here. Stop taking the fucking bait.
> 
> Null should open A kiwi farms dating site for all the lonely members


Julaay Madison.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 26, 2015)

seriously stop trying to get pussy on the internet if you want to get pussy go drink a 4 loko mixed with a five hour energy or twelve black out go to the bar and wake up butt naked next to a naked woman whose name you can't remember like a normal person. even if the person you're talking to is a real girl they're probably psychotic and will try to wife you up two minutes after you stick your dick in them the first time


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> seriously stop trying to get pussy on the internet if you want to get pussy go drink a 4 loko mixed with a five hour energy or twelve black out go to the bar and wake up butt naked next to a naked woman whose name you can't remember like a normal person. even if the person you're talking to is a real girl they're probably psychotic and will try to wife you up two minutes after you stick your dick in them the first time



I had to google this to find out if it was copypasta I didn't recognise. So is this a reference to some movie, book or television program, or did you just seriously make a post this shit?


----------



## Strelok (Aug 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I had to google this to find out if it was copypasta I didn't recognise. So is this a reference to some movie, book or television program, or did you just seriously make a post this shit?



Anyone who drinks 4 loko should be shot.

Edit: Actually is that shit still around? Didn't the FDA ban it after it turned out mixing the massive amounts of caffine and other chemicals in energy drinks with alcohol was a massively stupid idea from a medical perspective?


----------



## Bork Laser (Aug 26, 2015)

Who the fuck blacks out from 4 Loko besides edgy teens


----------



## Lacquer Head (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I had to google this to find out if it was copypasta I didn't recognise. So is this a reference to some movie, book or television program, or did you just seriously make a post this shit?



I'm talking about real life in the streets and in the sheets. Yeah I may be drunk right now feel free to laugh at my stream of consciousness rambling it's pretty funny if you ask me but remember that at least I'm not talking about how I want to tie up someone and rape them like other alcoholics here do when they're drunk.  I'm honored if that became copypasta.

yeah 4 loko is shit I only drank it because I was poor in college and it got me 
 for under $10


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 26, 2015)

Sooo posting nudes isn't cool?


----------



## cumrobbery (Aug 26, 2015)

This makes me kinda sad


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Morbid Boredom (Aug 26, 2015)

Organic Fapcup said:


>


/thread


----------



## katsu's buttslave (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> @katsu's buttslave
> 
> piss


----------



## YI 457 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, this is unexpected and kinda horrible.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Aug 26, 2015)

Waifu is a bitch. 

Wow, never knew that sentence in mind.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 26, 2015)

As much as I kind of like Waifu, she is an attention whore in the classical sense. I've spoken to her in the past about this and I get the sense she really doesn't see anything wrong with flirting so openly in chat and then leaking private information openly for attention.

I've personally tried to avoid Waifu like the plague whenever she enters chat for this reason. Even making fun of her in chat while she was around would get mean and nasty responses from others. I once raygunned something she said in the lotd and I had people sending me very nasty comments, the same people who generally laugh when I do it to Katsukitty or Ronald Raygun. What's worse is she often paints herself as the victim in these circumstances. With one user she very conveniently talked about how he was an abuser and how she was being abused by him. When he really did very little apart from wanting affection from her since she so blatantly flirted with everyone. This recent drama just shows it's chronic and will keep happening.

I really, really hope this story ends here. But I don't think it will. It's happened before with other users and it'll most likely happen again. I could get into more psychoanalysis of the girl but I think it'd be too condescending and harsh. I hope she gets some psychological help while she's away from here. It really is girl on the internet syndrome at it's most extreme.


wagglyplacebo said:


> I think the best defense is not being an idiot and admitting you like lolicon. Shits gross dude, whoever it is.


As much as I agree here this is not the problem at hand. This person told Waifu something extremely personal in confidence and her response was to tell fucking everyone he was a pedophile. 

Yes you can make an argument he was a dumbass but nobody deserves that. At all.


----------



## John Furrman (Aug 26, 2015)

Watcher said:


> she is an attention whore in the classical sense


She was air transparent about that, but I had no clue that Waifu is internet kryptonite. Now maybe chat will be 10% less crap now that she isn't using her succubus powers to suck the life out of it.



Spoiler: Dance party, anyone?


----------



## Bogs (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm beginning to suspect that everyone on the forum is nuts.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 26, 2015)

Null said:


> Faking cancer for attention.


Can you give a source/some evidence for this please?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 26, 2015)

Watcher said:


> As much as I agree here this is not the problem at hand




so you're saying you like lolicon and approve of it?


----------



## Watcher (Aug 26, 2015)

cat said:


> so you're saying you like lolicon and approve of it?


No I'm saying befriending someone and getting them to tell you something personal in private off-site, and then telling everyone publicly and trying to shame them into leaving is manipulative and completely despicable. 

I don't like seeing people leave the site just because they made the mistake of thinking Waifu was their friend.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 26, 2015)

Watcher said:


> No I'm saying befriending someone and getting them to tell you something personal in private off-site, and then telling everyone publicly and trying to shame them into leaving is manipulative and completely despicable.
> 
> I don't like seeing people leave the site just because they made the mistake of thinking Waifu was their friend.



so you would allow lolicon to run rampant?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2015)

Literally who?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 26, 2015)

If you're gonna ban 'catfishers' at least be consistent. I can think of two other people who have pulled the same shit but they haven't been banned.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 26, 2015)

☻ said:


> Isn't the knife's husbando next in line for the lude crew crown?



I'm a mod in Lewd crew, and all drama aside I'll keep it going with the Mod's permission.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Aug 26, 2015)

Was the Waifu drama the reason why the pics thread went MIA recently?


----------



## Watcher (Aug 26, 2015)

AnchuentProphecy said:


> Was the Waifu drama the reason why the pics thread went MIA recently?


No that was due to the recent doxxing scare that happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 26, 2015)

Well. That sucks. Waifu seemed like a generally nice person from what I've seen.

I don't usually go to chat much, so I wouldn't know about what she does there.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 26, 2015)

Stop getting catfished. No one ever made real friends on the internet.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Aug 26, 2015)

Email all dick pics to sheep@kiwifarms.net


----------



## Clown Doll (Aug 26, 2015)

Watcher said:


> Yes you can make an argument he was a dumbass but nobody deserves that. At all.


Except all of the lolcows we discuss, because they're all human garbage and unworthy of any degree of empathy, including all of our Halal'd members. I admire the thought you have behind this part of the post, and I certainly can't assume many people even tacitly approve of fucking with lolcows given that many people these days only come here to chill out in Off-Topic, but trusting a person on this website immediately upon contacting them and sharing your fetishes/secret sexual desires with them is the utmost wrong thing to do, and should be discouraged at all cost to protect people from themselves, if nothing else.

What happened, happened and it's not my business to judge anyone involved in this particular case, but my biggest worry is that people will learn no lessons from this incident and think that because a person was banned, they can go on and continue oversharing in this predatory pit of human misery.



Watcher said:


> I agree it should be discouraged, but that does not mean I won't look down upon a person who betrays a person's trust in this way.


That's fair, my take on the thing was mainly from the principle side of things and detached from the people.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm an ends > means kind of person. In this situation I'm not going in to how we got here, but I'll drink to one less loli lover on the Farms.


----------



## Lacquer Head (Aug 26, 2015)

The moral of the story: Don't trust a hoe, don't admit dumb shit to someone, don't be a white knight faggot in chat and don't be an attention whore


----------



## Watcher (Aug 26, 2015)

Clown Doll said:


> I certainly can't assume many people even tacitly approve of fucking with lolcows given that many people these days only come here to chill out in Off-Topic, but trusting a person on this immediately upon contacting them and sharing your fetishes/secret sexual desires with them is the utmost wrong thing to do, and should be discouraged at all cost to protect people from themselves, if nothing else.


I agree it should be discouraged, but that does not mean I won't look down upon a person who betrays a person's trust in this way.

Considering Waifu's activities off site now that she's been banned, she comes across like this casual flirtation was all an act to try and get people to admit to anything sexually deviant just so she could tell everyone about it. And considering this drama has occurred 4 times now and her response is to just insult the people she does this to I'm not sad to see her go

There are other boards where people can constantly halal each other and post bait just to one-up each other.


----------



## ☻ (Aug 26, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> I'm a mod in Lewd crew, and all drama aside I'll keep it going with the Mod's permission.


Isn't that what I implied? /offtopic



Le Bateleur said:


> I'm an ends > means kind of person. In this situation I'm not going in to how we got here, but I'll drink to one less loli lover on the Farms.



the loli lover is still here lol


----------



## Lacquer Head (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 26, 2015)

Every time a new girl shows up in chat, chat turns into Thrist Zone and the same like, 6 people wont stop groveling for their attention.


This isn't a fucking dating website. Keep your crippling virginity to yourself.


----------



## Save Goober (Aug 26, 2015)

Why do I miss all the good drama?


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 26, 2015)

wat. I'm new enough that I always assumed someone who would go by waifu on this forum was a dude or a tranny. She's a cis-woman? Everything is different now.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 26, 2015)

Poor Choices said:


> wat. I'm new enough that I always assumed someone who would go by waifu on this forum was a dude or a tranny. She's a cis-woman? Everything is different now.


Waifu was frequent in voice chat and recorded vocaroos, and posted pics.

As for cis that's debatable. She talked about wanting to be a FtM tranny.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Aug 26, 2015)

All this time I assumed it was just ironic flirting because, dude. Come on.


----------



## Conrix (Aug 26, 2015)

tl;dr: Don't trust succubi.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 26, 2015)

So let's see, I'm half banned, Pine Tar is banned and now Waifu is banned. Ok so that's like most of the people who were regulars in teamspeak banned. I think Sanic is next :0


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 26, 2015)

The strangest thing is that while Waifu is quite sexual she often admitted that she was sexually abused [citation needed]. I am no therapist but it seems uncharacteristic for one to be more open about it when it has very negative annotation



Handsome Pete said:


> All this time I assumed it was just ironic flirting because, dude. Come on


Irony often contains the truth.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 26, 2015)

Valiant said:


> The strangest thing is that while Waifu is quite sexual she often admitted that she was sexually abused [citation needed]. I am no therapist but it seems uncharacteristic for one to be more open about it when it has very negative annotation



In a hypothetical situation where that was the case, it would be very much in character for that to happen


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 26, 2015)

Valiant said:


> The strangest thing is that while Waifu is quite sexual she often admitted that she was sexually abused [citation needed]. I am no therapist but it seems uncharacteristic for one to be more open about it when it has very negative annotation.



It's not uncharacteristic at all, plenty of sexual abuse victims go full-slut.


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Aug 26, 2015)

I considered her a very close friend, far as internet friends go. We would talk and vent and so forth for hours, and we were friends for months. She wanted me to teach her about tulpa stuff, because she wanted to feel like she was with a balding tough guy from GTA. We didn't talk for a few weeks, though, so I tried to reconnect with her just the other night. Second reply, and she suddenly demanded that I never speak to her again because I mentioned I used to have a little thing for Joy from Inside Out (we were talking about her profile pic). She told me that Joy loves _her _and _her only _, and that she didn't want to talk to me again. I didn't know whether to be sad because I lost a good friend all because of a stupid day-long crush weeks prior, or laugh, because someone I thought was nice was jealous of me over a Pixar character. It's at least comforting to hear I wasn't the only "victim" of hers, granted, I don't think she tried to get everyone to flame me or whatever.

Give me all the powerlevel ratings, whatever, it feels good to get this off my chest.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 26, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Every time a new girl shows up in chat, chat turns into Thrist Zone and the same like, 6 people wont stop groveling for their attention.
> 
> 
> This isn't a fucking dating website. Keep your crippling virginity to yourself.



There's a subforum for that.

https://kiwifarms.net/forums/loveshy-therapy-center.60/


----------



## Eponine (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a Pepsi said:


> She told me that Joy loves _her _and _her only_



She said this? It's giving me unhealthy lonely/escapist vibes.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a Pepsi said:


> She wanted me to teach her about tulpa stuff, because she wanted to feel like she was with a balding tough guy from GTA


Oh right her husbando was Trevor for a while. I thought that was a joke. 

I mean in the same degree as my "I fucking love space" niche but you know  I anit trying to fuck it.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a Pepsi said:


> I considered her a very close friend, far as internet friends go. We would talk and vent and so forth for hours, and we were friends for months. She wanted me to teach her about tulpa stuff, because she wanted to feel like she was with a balding tough guy from GTA. We didn't talk for a few weeks, though, so I tried to reconnect with her just the other night. Second reply, and she suddenly demanded that I never speak to her again because I mentioned I used to have a little thing for Joy from Inside Out (we were talking about her profile pic). She told me that Joy loves _her _and _her only _, and that she didn't want to talk to me again. I didn't know whether to be sad because I lost a good friend all because of a stupid day-long crush weeks prior, or laugh, because someone I thought was nice was jealous of me over a Pixar character. It's at least comforting to hear I wasn't the only "victim" of hers, granted, I don't think she tried to get everyone to flame me or whatever.
> 
> Give me all the powerlevel ratings, whatever, it feels good to get this off my chest.


Well it explains why she got so pissed off when I implied she wanted to pee on Joy from Inside Out.


Valiant said:


> Oh right her husbando.was Trevor for a while. I thought that was a joke.



She drew fanart of herself and Trevor


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 26, 2015)

So if anything, Waifugate shows that Kiwis are generally more likely to be naive than jaded internet predators.

If this place were a real sharktank, someone as obviously fragile as Waifu would have got baited herself rather than be the baitee.

In one sense, this is good. In another sense, we need to toughen up.


----------



## exball (Aug 26, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Every time a new girl shows up in chat, chat turns into Thrist Zone and the same like, 6 people wont stop groveling for their attention.
> 
> 
> This isn't a fucking dating website. Keep your crippling virginity to yourself.


Further proof 2D is the true path.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 26, 2015)

Handsome Pete said:


> All this time I assumed it was just ironic flirting because, dude. Come on.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Aug 26, 2015)

Holdek said:


>


A few days ago, this forum lit up because we obtained photographs of a fat retarded babyfur's penis. Who looks at that and thinks "Yeah, this seems like a good place to find a fuckbuddy."

I guess someone must think that because it keeps happening, but still.


----------



## Null (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't think there's anything good to be gained from leaving this up anymore. I'm also really ashamed that people are dumb enough to read OP and automatically assume the guy she's talking about wants to buttfuck children or something on her word alone. This is exactly why having someone like Waifu around is a big deal. She shows no reservations about calling people pedophile and that's essentially an incurable scarlet letter that can never been undone no matter how untrue it is.


----------

